# Great service from uline.ca



## AshleyR (Apr 19, 2009)

I just sent an email to uline inquiring about shipping charges if I am to order all of my boxes from them, and am so very impressed with their customer service! Probably the best company I have dealt with so far!

It's Sunday, so I was surprised to hear back from them so quickly (I thought they'd reply tomorrow), but I had an email back from them about 10 minutes after I sent mine. They offered to look into alternate shipping options for me and give me a discount (I didn't even ask for one) since I am a business. I didn't request samples, but in their email they told me that samples of all the products I inquired about shipping on would be sent out to me first thing tomorrow morning. This is great as I am still flip flopping back and forth about packaging for my soap, so the samples will give me a chance to play around with a few ideas.

They were just so friendly and helpful, I had to recommend them! I do feel like I expect a lot from suppliers (any business, really - I am ALL about customer service) and this company has really made me happy! 

*ULINE everybody!* Hehe. They have a .com address too for those of you in the US! 

http://www.uline.ca

http://www.unline.com


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

That was my experience with them too and I use them for my Organza Bags as well as my paper retail shopping bags.  Oh yeah and my ribbon and I'm eyeing a few other things with them too.  I find their customer service beats everyone else hands down.  I ordered some product from this week and forgot to order my FREE item so I emailed them right back and asked if they could add the item I wanted.  They couldn't put it in the order so they send it separate delivery at their cost not mine!  They so didn't have to do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was totally my error.....


----------



## KSL (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm going to be putting in an order with them soon.
I've used thier online chat to ask questions and they've always been really informative.  

Are you far from them Ashley?  Could you go and pick up from thier warehouse?  I know they allow pick ups so that might save you $$ if you do.  I'm withing driving distance so i'll probably go and pick up my order so that I can save the shipping.  Only problem is thier hours of operations and since i have a day job, that means I'd have to take a day or 1/2 day off.  Luckily my bf normally works from home, so I'm going to try and get him to drive up there and pick it up for me instead.. but we'll see.

Probably going to order in the next week or two.  i need shrink bands, but they come in huge quantities!!  Luckily they're pretty cheap!!


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 20, 2009)

naturliche - nope, I live about 12 hours from there (in the boonies, by Thunder Bay!) I am heading down south this summer though so I already let them know I will most likely buy enough stuff to get me through the next couple of months and then place a huge order that I'll pick up when I get there.


----------



## KSL (Apr 20, 2009)

Fabulous idea!
I guess I'm lucky I'm so close =)


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

That is very good to know . A company that cares , gotta love that nowadays.

Kitn


----------



## KSL (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm going to be puttin in an order really soon.
And one at NDA
and one with onlinelabels.......

Hmm.. I wonder if i should post what i'm buying in case anyone wants to split?  I mean, I dont need a bazillion shrink bands.... lol


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 29, 2009)

I am back to rave about uline again! 

The sample boxes they sent me last week didn't quite work for what I wanted them for, but I found something else on their site that I thought might. I emailed them and asked if they would mind sending me more samples, and they had no problem with it! They shipped me out some more free boxes on Monday and I got them first thing this AM (Wednesday!) Very impressed! I know I will be buying all of my shipping supplies from there.


----------

